# Working out seems to help greatly



## Jerms185 (Oct 29, 2009)

Recently ive been training for a fight and im finding its helping with my DP greatly. has anyone else had the same results?


----------



## Jerms185 (Oct 29, 2009)

This has been the only way that i have seen improvemnt in my disorder that is chronic. Pretty much anything that gets my adrenaline rushing forces my brain to take in more data thus reducing symptoms right?


----------



## KJE33 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah I find that when I lift or go for a good mountain bike ride it can lessen my symptoms. But also part of it may also be that your just not thinking about it so it's kind of like a healthy way to escape...at least for me haha


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Where do you mountainbike? I used to watch some mountainbike videos and be really into that, "Downhill Speed" was a good one... I should stop watching and start doing.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, some people talk about working out in terms of getting adrenaline rushing which helps. But what i've mostly been told is that I need to work out to kill the adrenaline in my body, so the anxiety goes down. Idea being that my body is being pumped with excess adrenaline which causes the parasthesia and panic.

I've been a bit confused on this.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

It makes me feel less anxiety but my body can't take a lot of excercising unfortunately


----------

